

Do Software Engineers Encourage Bad Security Practices? - pwg
http://tcs-security-blanket.blogspot.com/2011/04/do-software-engineers-encourage-bad.html

======
wccrawford
How is the title related to the text?

He, as a software engineer, continually tries to get the customers to use
secure practices, and they refuse. How is that encouraging bad security
practices?

~~~
dazzawazza
I think he is referring to his customers, presumably software engineers,
encouraging him to do bad things. He then goes on to generalise that.

I agree the title is stretching it a little.

